# Problemas en las X y los menús

## Manolo

Buenas.

  Tengo una GeForce y he instalado como pone en las instrucciones de instalación sus drivers de nvidia, pero cuando uso KDE o Gnome a veces la pantalla se queda manchada con una línea vertical de una ventana, desaparecen los iconos, cambia el color de la barra de tareas o simplemente no se redibuja el fondo del escritorio... ¿a qué se debe? ¿cómo puedo solucionarlo?

  Mi otra pregunta es simple: ¿cuales son los ficheros donde se guardan la configuración de los menús? es que quiero configurarlos a mi gusto y no los encuentro, y los he buscado, ¡palabra que los he buscado!  Sé cuales son en otras distribuciones como Mandrake, pero en Gentoo no consigo encontrarlos   :Sad:  .

  Gracias.

----------

## Manolo

 :Embarassed:    soy un poco torpe, lo siento.  En el menú sistema hay un editor de menús...  

  El problema con las Xs persiste, aunque también espero resolverlo.

  Gracias y perdonad mi torpeza.

----------

